# Wards 700?



## danny12 (Mar 19, 2016)

Hello folks, 

I am wondering what size chuck would be better on this lathe 5" or 6" the manual calls for a 5" but shars has a 6" on sale, it would be $30.00 less than the 5" and it has me wondering.

Thanks in advance
Danny


----------



## 47convertible (Mar 26, 2016)

My 701A is very similar to yours (10 x 24) and has a 6 inch 3-jaw chuck that works just fine on it. However if you are new to this like I am you may be getting into a bigger job than you think mounting the chuck to your lathe. Its a lot more than just screwing it on unless its a complete chuck with the mounting plate made for it included in the purchase. It needs to fit your 1.5" x8 tpi spindle.

If the mounting plate is turned to fit the back of the chuck then you still need to take the mounting plate off the chuck, mount it on your spindle and 'face' the flat toward the chuck so there is no run out (wobble). Reassemble and if the maker did the threads right it will mount so the part of the plate on the spindle registers on the flat of the spindle behind the threads. 

If they tell you they only have blank mounting plates or have a blank plate with a 1.5 x 8 thread you will have to turn the plate so it fits into the recess on the back of the chuck but not so far it bottoms out on that recess. Care must be taken to turn the diameter of the part that goes into the recess so it is a very tight fit as the mounting plate registers on the sidewall of the recess. Best to sneak up on that fit a thou or two at a time. Don't ask me how I know 
Jerry


----------



## danny12 (Mar 27, 2016)

Thanks Jerry 
I was about to give up on getting a answer to such a simple question.
I have been doing a little reading on mounting the chuck to the back plate I hope I can do it.  
I was just curious if it would be to much unnecessary weight with the 6" chuck.


Thanks again 
Danny


----------



## CluelessNewB (Mar 27, 2016)

*From the Logan FAQ (http://www.lathe.com/faq/index.html)*

*2.13.What is the right size chuck for this lathe?*
2.13..Logan supplied a 5” 3-jaw chuck and a 6” 4-jaw chuck for their 10” lathes. Logan supplied a 6” 3-jaw chuck and a 6” 4-jaw chuck for their 11” lathes. Larger chucks were available, but they are impractical on these lathes because the jaws would hit the bed when the chucks were opened. Larger chucks are also heavier, so they put a strain on the spindle and spindle bearings. In general, use the smallest possible quality chuck for the job.

mrpete22 has a video about fitting a chuck on YouTube :


----------

